# [SHELL]Quel est votre shell favori ?

## Bapt

Un petit sondage pour avoir une idée de l'utilisation des shells par les utilisateurs gentoo  :Wink: , en ce qui me concerne, c'est zsh car c'est vraiment le meilleur  :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

moi c'est bash par habitude et parceque c'est celui que j'ai le plus appris à scripter pendant mes études... sinon tcsh une fois de temps en temps

faudrait que je jette un coup d'oeil à zsh depuis le temps que j'en entends parler !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DuF

Chez moi c'est bash qui est fourni par défaut et au boulot c'est ksh qui est aussi fourni par défaut  :Smile: 

----------

## theturtle123

ho le fainéant   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

J'ai mis zsh mais mon superutilisateur utilise bash car la plupart des scripts qu'on trouve sur le forum sont en bash (portloginfo etc.).

----------

## kwenspc

Par défaut : Bash.

Mais je jongle souvent entre différent shell. 

j'ai pas vraiment vu de diff du fait que je me suis jamais mis à fond dans les uns ou les autres malgré le fait que je sois 75% du temps sous console (au traver d'X ou pas)

ptet qu'un jour je verrais ça de plus près (bash et zsh au moins...)

y a vraiment de GROSSE grosse diff entre bash et zsh??? (pour une utilisation normale au moins)

----------

## theturtle123

ça m'interesserait aussi de savoir si il y a vraiment des choses que zsh fait en plus ou fait mieux que mon bon vieux bash   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bapt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> y a vraiment de GROSSE grosse diff entre bash et zsh??? (pour une utilisation normale au moins)

 

Oui au niveau de la completion, beaucoup plus avancée sous zsh, la completion sous forme de "scroll", correction à la volée, le suprêmissime run-help :

scénario :

#rsync --recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=distfiles/* --exclude=local/* --exclude=packages/* --progress

merde je ne me souviens plus quoi mettre 

1- sous bash Ctrl-C ou nouveau shell puis man rsync et on recommence la commande

2- sous zsh Esc-H sort le man de rsync et quand on quitte le man on récupère la command ou on en était  :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

je suis bluffé 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

ça me donne enfin une bonne raison pour tester zsh   :Wink: 

(surtout le coup de l'help, ça doit m'arriver cinq fois par jour)

merci des précisions !

----------

## Bapt

mettre ca dans son .zshrc pour activer le run-help

```

unalias run-help

autoload run-help

```

----------

## kwenspc

Oué pareil, je suis scié là   :Smile: 

Bon bah "j'va" m'y mettre alors!

----------

## Diagorn

moi j'ai bash par défaut alors j'y suis resté  :Wink: 

----------

## Jeremy_Z

zsh forever.

Une fois uq'on l'a bien personalisé, c'est le bonheur.

----------

## sireyessire

moi je suis sous bash c'est de la balle mais il faudra un jour que je regarde zsh. Dire que dans mon stage ils avaient par défaut csh AHHHHH   :Wink: 

----------

## gim

zsh !

Je connaissais pas  le coup du Esc-H, c'est de la balle  :Smile: .

Moi j'aime surtout le forcage de completion (quand le premier coup de tab s'arrette, quelques coups de plus et on a ce qu'on veut). La completion "scroll".

L'affichage de $RPS1 à droite du prompt.

La completion sur emerge, maintenant.

La completion des noms de machines automatique sur les commandes reseau classiques.

Et la completion sur scp  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: .

(Peut être que bash fait certaines de ces choses aussi)

Par contre la correction automatique, très peu pour moi...

Et aussi, parce qu'il fait pas comme bash sur 

```
~/../``/<tab>
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## scout

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> J'ai mis zsh mais mon superutilisateur utilise bash car la plupart des scripts qu'on trouve sur le forum sont en bash (portloginfo etc.).

 

Oui pareil chez moi, je garde bash pour root au cas où il y a un pépin avec zsh (ça m'est déja arrivé ... de mémoire une dépendance de zsh était cassée, et j'était bien content d'avoir bash pour root)

----------

## cylgalad

bash, par la force de l'habitude. zsh est très bien mais je ne m'y suis toujours pas mis, mea culpa  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *gim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ~/../``/<tab>
> ```
> ...

  Je ne connaissais pas celui-là  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> J'ai mis zsh mais mon superutilisateur utilise bash car la plupart des scripts qu'on trouve sur le forum sont en bash (portloginfo etc.).

 

un script bien fait à normalement un #!/bin/bash au début, ce qu'il fait qu'il utilisera bash et non zsh.

sinon dans la plupart des cas, je fait :

```
#!/bin/zsh

emulate bash

```

puis petit à petit je recode le script (emulate bash pour le vieux code, puis emulate zsh pour le nouveau), je vire les cat,sed,grep par du zsh pure  :Wink: 

quand j'ai fini je virre les emulate et j'ai un beau script zsh qui à moins de dépendances que le script bash d'origine  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Bash : parce qu'il est installé un peu partout  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

le coup du esc-H m'a charme quand t'en a parle, mais :

```
boris@lfoer23:~$ zsh

/home/boris/.zshrc:unalias:1: no such hash table element: run-help

lfoer23%

```

le pire c'est que sur la debian au boulot ca marche alors que sur mon laptop gentoo ca foire, la fait de tapper esc-H n'appelle pas la manpage mais m'empeche de tapper quoi que ce soit, je peux juste encore bouger avec les fleches, pour en sortir je dois faire un ctrl-c !

----------

## yoyo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> la fait de tapper esc-H n'appelle pas la manpage mais m'empeche de tapper quoi que ce soit, je peux juste encore bouger avec les fleches, pour en sortir je dois faire un ctrl-c !

 

Pareil ici ...    :Sad: 

----------

## Bapt

essayez avec ma conf :

http://baptux.free.fr/zsh-conf-baptux-20040819.tar.gz

attention aux droits sur les répertoires .zsh et .zsh/cache changez les pour vos users

----------

## colito

bah j'utilise le bash chez moi, et au boulot le ksh...ksh est pas mal pour son intégration de vi...

si t'aimes le C, tu peux te faire du bien en csh...

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Est-ce que on peut (par exemple) utilisez zsh avec Konsole ? 

Si oui , comment ?

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Est-ce que on peut (par exemple) utilisez zsh avec Konsole ? 

Si oui , comment ?

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Bah suffit de taper "zsh" dans konsole  :Smile:  (par exemple)

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *Jeremy_Z wrote:*   

> Bah suffit de taper "zsh" dans konsole  (par exemple)

 

Aurait tu une ligne PS1 valable avec zsh pour avoir un jolie prompt ?

----------

## Bapt

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

> Aurait tu une ligne PS1 valable avec zsh pour avoir un jolie prompt ?

 

cf page 1 j'ai mis ma conf

sinon tu as un eingo quand tu emerge zsh avec un prompt officiel pour zsh.

voila  :Wink: 

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

J'ai pas compris la deuxieme ligne "eingo ??"    :Sad: 

Je detarrer ton fichier de conf dans mon Home , le prompt est changer ca a l'air bon ( y'a des modifications a changer à l'interieur des fichiers ?? j'ai pas zieuter ) 

Par contre ca m'a juste changer le prompt user , pour changer le prompt root je fait comment ?

(sachant que j'utilise Konsole)

----------

## Jeremy_Z

copie le .zshrc dans /root, chaque utilisateur a sa config dans son home.

----------

## Bapt

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

> J'ai pas compris la deuxieme ligne "eingo ??"   
> 
> 

 

c'est une erreur, il fallait einfo (info en vert quand tu emerge)

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

> Je detarrer ton fichier de conf dans mon Home , le prompt est changer ca a l'air bon ( y'a des modifications a changer à l'interieur des fichiers ?? j'ai pas zieuter ) 
> 
> 

 

Comme dur précédemment, il faut fair gaffe aux droits sur le dossier .zsh et son contenu, en root ca pause des problèmes.

```

chown -R root:root .zsh

```

pour root, changer avec les nom et groupe du user en user.

----------

## x3n0n

Moi j'utilise bash en route et tcsh en user,

Vos petits messages m'ont donné envie d'essayer zsh

Surtout pour l'histoire de la completion scroll et su Esc H

J'vais le tester.

x3

----------

